# english building surveyor



## smokingjoe (Sep 25, 2007)

im moving to the costas shortly-is there a market for a english building surveyor offering services inc valuations surveyors costing on works and general construction works-ive carried out the same service in the uk for over 20 years
is there a market in spain or is niche already covered

look foward to your views


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome smokingjoe, and good luck with your move.


----------

